#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Lichteffect

## dj phone

hoi , ik ben opzoek naar gave lichteffecten....

ik heb nu 2 moon , zap strobo en een soundbeamscanner.

ik zat te denken aan:

- gobobeam 
- multibarrel 
- quatrobeam (onbekent kijk maar ff bij de link)
http://www.new-line.nl/webshop/view.asp?i=8320

zijn deze lichten goed , welke is het beste ??

weet je nog andere gave lichteffecten rond dee prijzen !!!

graag reacties !

greetzz

112233

----------


## dj phone

eisen:

- gobo's
- diverse kleuren

tot de 300 euro !!


graag reacties

greeztzz

112233

----------


## EP Woody

Scimitar. Acme, JB-systems

Mooi effect weinig geld.

Maar toch nog altijd liever 2 scans.

Groeten Erwin

Somehow the age of 18 has changed me ..........

----------


## Rob

ik zou zeggen ga voor een goed set parren, 8 ofzo.

8 parren en 1 lichteffect vindt ik altijd nog mooier dan 20 lichteffecten.

Rob v.d. Molen
N.R.G Dj-Team

----------


## _Jasper

Rob, helemaal mee eens!! Basisverlichting is een pre!

Alleen ehh... ik heb even op de website gekeken van DJ Telefoon:

Merk: Showtech
Type: Par 56 Short
*Vermogen: 100w*
Bijzonderheden: geen

Wel vet! 100w par 56 lampen! Ben eigenlijk wel een beetje nieuwschierig waar hij deze lampen koopt!



Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## dj phone

100w. ZELFBOUW

ik heb 4 losse behuizingen gekocht van par 56s. toen heb ik er andere fittingen en andere lampen in gezet.

maar binnenkort ga ik 8x par 56s. 300w, bijkopen

maar ik wil ook nog een licheffect

112233

----------


## speakerfreak

nou koop je 8 lampies voor in die par 56 en je koopt een licht computertje die je ook een beetje ken dimmen enso.
dan krijg je tenminste een beetje leuke licht show

*************************
grote groete-speakerfreak
*************************

----------


## dj phone

dat ga ik ook doen .... maar ik wil ook nog een gaaf lichtefect.



112233

----------


## blackout

Een heel mooi lichteffect voor weinig geld vind ik de Scimitar van JBSystems. Ikzelf heb er 4, die geven samen een prachtig effect (een enkele is maar niks). Ze zijn Dmx-stuurbaar. 
Bij Martin noemt zoiets Acrobat geloof ik, bij Geni (ook zeer goed) Spinmaster. Van die Spinmasters heb ik er 2 nieuwe aan de kant liggen, dus moest het je interesseren...

----------


## Rob

zelf vindt ik de voyager van martin wel erg mooi of de lynx ofzo. een beetje de non-dmx versie van de destroyer. heb em zelf ook

Rob v.d. Molen
N.R.G Dj-Team

----------


## dj phone

maar van heel die martin lichteffecten zijn geen plaatjes / foto's te vinden wat voor effect het heeft !!!

112233

----------


## dj phone

ik heb nu: 

- 4x par 56s. 300w.
- 4x par 56s. 100w
- 2x moonflower
- soundbeamscanner
- zap strobo

maar wat zal ik erbij kopen???

- gobobeam
- multibarrel
- multidish
- ???

112233

----------


## DjJeroen

Op www.martin.dk staan allemaal filmpjes van martin effecten!

Groeten Jeroen

----------


## yoghurt

ja cool he (discovery is mijn favoriet) <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz Yo

LIVE IS A MIX!!!

----------


## dj phone

die filmpies doen het bij mij niet !

112233

----------


## dj phone

ik heb die filpies bekeken op martin.dk maar het klinkt miisschien raar , maar ze lijken enorm op elkaar , niks bijzonders .... allemaal flower effecten !

112233

----------


## Rob

lynx alleen kleuren geen gobo`s, voyager zowel kleuren als gobo`s in moonlfower vorm ( erg leuk ) , discovery alleen een buitenste ring dus alleen een cirkel met in het midden niks. starflash zou ik niet nemen erg saai. juggler ook een leuk effect zelfde als voyager maardan met een 180 graden swing.

Rob v.d. Molen
N.R.G Dj-Team

----------


## dj phone

ff antwoord op m'n vraag.....

wat kan ik het best kopen.....

- multibarrel
- multidish
- gobobeam
- mushroom

- of wat anders

112233

----------


## Terra Lyte Entertainment

Meer basisverlichting? Dimmer, tafel etc. dit zou ik eerst maar eens compleet maken. Ook een leuke tip: derby, gouwe ouwe, blijft een leuk effect.

Maar ik zou eerst toch maar eens voor nog wat extra parren gaan kijken...

Sound &amp; Light Roeleren <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## dj phone

ik vind de derby saai !

ik wil meer iest in de richting met gobo's , kleuren tot de 300 euro !

daarom zat ik te denken aan:

- multibarrel
- multidish
- gobobeam
- mushroom (geen gobo's , maar wel leuk)

- of iets anders ....

wat is het beste

112233

----------


## Terra Lyte Entertainment

Die multibarrel en dish zijn dan wel leuke dingen naar mijn smaak. Toch zou ik persoonlijk voor meer basisverlichting gaan <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Sound & Light Roeleren <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## speakerfreak

dat ie beter basis verlichting kan kopen weet ie nu denk ik ook wel<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
maar ja asl hij liever een effect koopt moet hij dat natuurlijk weten,
en persoonlijk vind ik die muschroom echt<img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>en nog eens<img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>
ik vind hem dus niet echt geweldig

*************************
grote groete-speakerfreak
*************************

----------


## Dave

> citaat:
> ik vind de derby saai !
> 
> ik wil meer iest in de richting met gobo's , kleuren tot de 300 euro !
> 
> daarom zat ik te denken aan:
> 
> - multibarrel
> - multidish
> ...



Ik word een beetje moe van 4 keer dezelfde zin op 2 pagina's. Het beste? Kwaliteitsverschil zit er niet echt in, Martin is wel beter dan sky-dap-audio-frutsel-man, maar ook duurder.
Het beste? Dat moet je helemaal zelf uitmaken, smaken verschillen.

Zinloze discussie....

Greetz,
Dave

----------


## dj phone

ik ga nu ook 4x par 56s. bijkopen , maar ook nog een lichteffect !!!

maar ik zet telkens die zelfde zin erop , omdat ik steeds geen antwoord krijg !!!!!!

dus welke :

- multibarrel
- multidish
- gobobeam
- mushroom

of .....

ik wil antwoord !!!!!

112233

----------


## dj phone

nutteloos ...... haha [NOT]

ik kan geen keus maken tussen die lichteffecten dus kijk ik maar wat andere mensen zouden kopen....

die mushroom vind tik al wat minder , dus ik gdenk dat ik die multibarrel of gobobeam ga kopen ... verstandig ??

112233

----------


## _Jasper

> citaat:
> Het beste? Dat moet je helemaal zelf uitmaken, smaken verschillen.
> 
> Zinloze discussie....
> 
> Greetz,
> Dave







> citaat:
> maar ik zet telkens die zelfde zin erop , omdat ik steeds geen antwoord krijg !!!!!!
> 
> 112233



Je krijgt weldegelijk een antwoord. Of, wil je dat anderen moeten zeggen wat jij mooi en praktisch voor je show moet vinden?
Dus, ga naar de locale electro-boer en vraag of hij je de verschillende lichteffecten wil demonstreren, dan kun je zelf zien welke je het mooist vindt.
En gelukkig, smaken verschillen.



Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## ralph

Dj phone heeft poep in zijn koppie!

als iedereen je nu adviseert om niet eerst allerlei tropische effecten te kopen maar eerst te investeren in dimmers en parren, waar je jaren mee kan doen, dan zal dat toch wel een reden hebben!

En als je dan toch zonodig een effect wil kopen, dan koop je gewoon wat jij zelf het leukst vindt, je klanten zal het weinig boeien wat er staat te wapperen...

----------


## dj phone

maar er komt ook nog een set parren bij en een controler (lm400)

dan heb ik:

4x par 56s. 300w. met jb-systems lm400
4x par 56s. 100w. met showpech chasy

dus ik heb dan 8 parren !!!!!!!!!!

maar ik wil ook een gaaf effect buitn die parren !

112233

----------


## Terra Lyte Entertainment

Voor vette effecten moet je bij Griven o.a. zijn. Hebben wel een paar leuke central effects staan  :Smile: 

Sound & Light Roeleren <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## maarten_dever

verkoop alles en koop ipv 8 pars 8 mac 2000 ofzo
heb je meteen een basisverlichting en je hebt je gobo's en kleuren

----------


## Terra Lyte Entertainment

Koop dan eerst een staatslot...

----------


## dj phone

hahaha ..... ik ben 112 en moet het van m'n zakgeld en bijbaantje doen , dus mac's zit er niet in !

liever iets rond de 300 (of goedkoper)

112233

----------


## Rob

8 mac 2000 voor een jochie van 12 ahhahahahahahaahah

eens even kijken hoeveel dat geintje gaat kosten.

11.000 euro per stuk maal 8 komt op 88.000 euro.

zal hij vast wel in zijn potemonnee hebben
kun je trouwesn wel heel veel parren voor kopen ( 3520 parren )
en ook heel veel mushrooms (  1100 mushrooms )

Rob v.d. Molen
N.R.G Dj-Team

----------


## speakerfreak

nou zla toch wle aardig effect geven 1100 mushrooms<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

*************************
grote groete-speakerfreak
*************************

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik wou zeggen; dan heb je toch echt geen basisverlichting meer nodig hoor, al zet je de helft aan heb je nog meer dan genoeg licht voor je zaaltje <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## Waypoint

DJPHONE:
"hahaha ..... ik ben 112 en moet het van m'n zakgeld en bijbaantje doen , dus mac's zit er niet in "

LOL zo oud wil ik ook wel worden -&gt;112 <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maarre om ff antwoord te geven... heb zelf de mushroom is mooi effect voor weinig geld......maar ja smaken verschillen!

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:
>  Ik wou zeggen; dan heb je toch echt geen basisverlichting meer nodig hoor, al zet je de helft aan heb je nog meer dan genoeg licht voor je zaaltje



hmm  wel klein zaaltje dan he<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

*************************
grote groete-speakerfreak
*************************

----------


## Roland

112 en nog steeds zakgeld.  :Wink:

----------


## _Jasper

Moet je nagaan hoe oud zijn ouders dan wel niet zijn! 112 is daar dan nix bij!

Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## Terra Lyte Entertainment

Kan dat gezever over die leeftijd eens afgelopen zijn? <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## R. den Ridder

Yeah, way to go terra.

Een echte prof kijkt niet naar leeftijd, maar naar kennis.
Kunnen mensen die zich schuldig maken aan leeftijdsdiscriminatie niet gelockt worden?

Persoonlijk zou ik voor een triple derby gaan, veel licht, veel effect, makkelijk in onderhoud en als je een dmx versie aanschaft kijk je gelijk naar de toekomst.

groeten,
Ralph

----------


## dj phone

jeah

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

112233

----------


## R. den Ridder

beuh, lockje graag

----------


## dj phone

ik ga toch eerst ff m'n parren verbeteren !

8x par 56 short 300w. zwart = 280
1x botex controler          = 281
                             ======
                             561.40

goede keus ?????

kan er op die botex controler 8x par 56 ???

112233

----------


## Rob

euhh hen ik iets gemist maar welke controller

Rob v.d. Molen
N.R.G Dj-Team

----------


## dj phone

deze controler van showtec:

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/winkel/Ar...asp?id=HL50307

goede keuze ???

112233

----------


## speakerfreak

die controller heb ik ook en vind ik een heeeeeeele leuk heel veel fucnties voor het geld redelijk wat vermogen.

dus lijkt me een goede aankoop

*************************
grote groete-speakerfreak
*************************

----------


## dj phone

thanx, moet alleen nog goed sparen , beetje pittig geprijsd



112233

----------


## Rob

ja eluk controllertje maar kijk eens naar andere versie`s hiervan ( zijn hetzelfde maar andere fabrikant ) want deze prijzen verschillen nog wel eens. of kijk eens 2e hands zijn redelijk goedkoop.

Rob v.d. Molen
N.R.G Dj-Team

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:8x par 56 short 300w. zwart = 280



Hallo? Waar koop je die, Conrad? Zoals ik al eerder aangaf kun je momenteel bij  www.musik-produktiv.de  par-56's short nose bestellen voor € 10,- p/st...

Ben je nog weer wat goedkoper uit...<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

--&gt; Greetz Niek &lt;--

----------


## Terra Lyte Entertainment

Geef toch liever de voorkeur aan een Botex Scenesettertje

----------


## dj phone

stukkie duurder ja .....

zijn er nog andere goede controlers voor 8x par 56 300w.



112233

----------


## Rob

niek vergeet niet de lampen he die zijn duurder dan de behuizing zelf 2 keer zo duur zelfs

Rob v.d. Molen
N.R.G Dj-Team

----------


## dj phone

I know

in de aanbieding: par56 s. met lamp voor 35

112233

----------


## dj phone

het is geworden:

- 4x par56 s. 300w. met chasy
- gobobeam
- schakelpanel 

bedankt voor uw reacties....

nu maar een lockje

112233

----------


## bertuss

gobobeam lijkt mij dus niks. hij is wel mooi fel,en veel gobo's natuurlijk, maar het effect blijft zo lekker statisch.
ik zou iets nemen waarmee je de hele zaal bereikt.
veel gobos en kleuren kan dan natuurlijk ook!

----------


## Rob

kijk even naar mijn nieuwe topic. Martin heeft een nieuwe serie lichteffecten en zijn veelbelovend.

Rob v.d. Molen
N.R.G Dj-Team
" Heb je een job....huur dan Rob de lichtbob "

----------


## gotcha

GOBOBEAM NIET KOPEN ZIET ER GRAPIG UIT MAAR IS ECHTE ROTZOOI IK KON HEM GELUKKIG NOG TERUG BRENGEN IS ECHTE troep!!!!!!

----------


## DeMennooos

Schreeuw niet zo, we zijn niet blind!

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## bertuss

caps lock, kan iedereen overkomen.
ik zou zelf een mooie mushroom kopen.
pakt de hele zaal, veel vermogen, en weinig geld

----------


## DeMennooos

Ach ja, kan iedereen gebeuren. Maar als het gebeurt doe je even backspace, zet je caps uit en tik je opnieuw. Dit staat zo onbeleefd.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## steijn

> citaat:gobobeam lijkt mij dus niks. hij is wel mooi fel,en veel gobo's natuurlijk, maar het effect blijft zo lekker statisch.ik zou iets nemen waarmee je de hele zaal bereikt. veel gobos en kleuren kan dan natuurlijk ook!





Zoals; ..............................

----------


## steijn

is dit niks, ligt in dezelfde prijsklasse als die gobobeam:



http://www.skytronic.com/nl/index.php3?show=150.281 

zelf lijkt het me wel wat.

----------


## bertuss

kan me er niks bij voorstellen, maar ik denk dat als je beetje afwisseling wilt(gobo met of zonder kleur wissel) en een niet statisch effect(hele zaal bereikbaar) dan zit je toch al snel bij een scan/scanner of goedkoper, zonder veel gobo's en kleuren, een wildmoon. 
om maar ff by skytronic te blijven...

http://www.skytronic.com/nl/index.php3?show=150.283
ook een leuke...

http://www.skytronic.com/nl/index.php3?show=150.295

----------


## LJ Max

Ik vindt skytronic en skytec maar niks.
Ik had een wildmoon en die btrande telekns door , Iik kreeg elke week weer een nieuwe dus ik heb 'm snel verkocht toen hij het even deed.

- LIGHT - SOUND -

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat: 
> 
> Ik vindt skytronic en skytec maar niks.
> Ik had een wildmoon en die btrande telekns door , Iik kreeg elke week weer een nieuwe dus ik heb 'm snel verkocht toen hij het even deed.



kweet niet wat jij ermee doet maar ik heb geen last van, en die wildflower hebben ze overal wel ook bij jb en dap en de rest

*************************
maar wij hebben dap ;; :Wink: )
*************************

----------


## bertuss

een ding is duidelijk, bij dap/jb/skytec koop je op het gebied van audio(speakers) bij de goedkopere series geen waar voor je geld.
kijk je naar het licht assortiment, dan denk ik dat het erg meevalt.
het een mushroom en een moving flower, beide van dap en ze doen het prima. is er eens iets niet in orde.(doorratelen) dan kan je dat zelf makkelijk maken.
bv de mushroom van mij. deze draaide door toen ik hem net had gekocht. heiree bedoel ik dat de kleurenschijf, met filters doordraaide als de motor stopte. het effect wordt dan een beetje sloom.
draai de de schijf vervolgens vast dmv een nr 8 ringsleutel, dan wordt het ineens een snel reagerende mushroom.
als je hier niet aan wilt beginnen, koop een duurder merk.
kaN zijn dat anderen slechte ervaringen hebben met cheaplicht, maar ikke niet.

----------


## steijn

ik heb die wildflower eens gezien, vind er persoonlijk niks aan.

is dit niet mooier + beter:

http://www.skytronic.com/nl/index.php3?show=150.281

daar zitten veel kleuren + gobo's in

----------


## maarten_dever

ik snap niet waarom iedereen zo gek is van moonflowers...
koop je gewoon een mac of andere goeie scanner
en als je rotation gobo's hebt , kan je met bepaalde gobo's
(zoals bubbels bij martin) het zelfde effect creeren
(en dit nog is dmx gestuurd)

----------


## beenske

Tip voor Dj phone

De colorburst van jb (http://www.beglec.com/Light%20page)
Ik heb er zelf ook een hangen en ik verzeker u
ZEER MOOI EFFECT MET ROOK !!!
Veel licht (2x 300 Watt) + Verlicht heel de zaal
Mooi effectje voor de drive in

Btw : Als je basisverlichting hebt -&gt; 8 x par-56
koop daar een botex T4 sturing voor (dmx = goed voor later en
stand alone = goed voor heel de avond laten draaien zonder dat jij er last van hebt.) http://www.botex.com/3/t4.html

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:
> ik snap niet waarom iedereen zo gek is van moonflowers...
> koop je gewoon een mac of andere goeie scanner
> en als je rotation gobo's hebt , kan je met bepaalde gobo's
> (zoals bubbels bij martin) het zelfde effect creeren
> (en dit nog is dmx gestuurd)



soory hoor maar deze opmerking vind ik ook weer nergens op slaan, iemand heeft een paar centen en wil een goedkoop effecie kopen , maar nee hij moet ff en mac kopen of een scan.

de prijs is volgens mij nogal verschillend

*************************
maar wij hebben dap ;; :Wink: )
*************************

----------


## Waypoint

ja want een mac is tig X zo duur......

----------


## gotcha

oke sorry van de hooftletters zo goed

----------


## steijn

is dit niet mooier + beter:

http://www.skytronic.com/nl/index.php3?show=150.281 

daar zitten veel kleuren + gobo's in

----------


## Remco-DJ

hooj!

kep zelf de wildflower van skytec en hij bevalt me goed!!! ut lijkt veel op een scanner en het is een stuk goedkoper... alleen heb je dan minder kleuren en geen gobo's en hij's niet dmx gestuurd... maar ik zou toch martin lichteffeten nemen... bv de lynx 100 of de voyager <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> maar de wildflower neemt wel de hele zaal (als je um goed afsteld)

Remco

----------


## dj-theo

Allemaal leuk, maar met al die licht effecten wordt het zo'n bonte tering zooi. In de meeste gevallen staat dan ook nog eens een keer alles tegelijk aan.

Zet eerst eens een leuke basis neer van parren, waarvan je hooguit twee verschillende kleuren tegelijk laat branden. Tegen de tijd dat je alles met parren hebt gedaan, ben je wel even verder en heb je misschien wel geld om een paar leuke scan's te kopen.

Nog een tip van Theo: Licht begint bij donker...

----------


## cornedure

> citaat: Licht begint bij donker...



Een van de beste opmerkingen ooit. Discotheken zijn daar tuk op.

----------

